# Knit Hat with Large Leaves for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my newest hat pattern with large leaves, looks very cute on, hope you like it. 

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till April 10. Regular price for this pattern is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-hat-with-large-leaves


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty...great design. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely design.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for your compliments, Everybody!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love it! Already downloaded!


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Downloaded. Love your hat patterns. Thank you for sharing.
Hugs and God bless


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a lovely crown!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your kind words, ladies! And a very special thank you for everybody who has purchased the pattern and supported me! Happy knitting!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

What a wonderful crown! Uuuuuuu this hat is gorgeous. I have a great excuse for going to get yarn.... Giggle.....  Love this hat! Thank you for the sale! Love sales.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely detail and that clover pink is very prettyxx


----------

